# A quick instrumental sample



## RhythmOvPain (Mar 26, 2018)

[Video=youtube;Z3psbjV6Wq4]https://youtu.be/Z3psbjV6Wq4[/video]

Just a basic example of how simple it is to make rap beats.


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 20, 2018)

Not bad... but like I told Bruno... I would like to have heard more...


----------

